# Casual Roleplay (and art) Discord server!



## SammieTheFoxie (Sep 26, 2017)

I have posted here before, but my server has been growing and changing over the past few weeks, and we'd like to get some new members in!

For those who don't know, I run a Discord server for RP. It's mainly focused on casual group roleplay. However, that's not all that we do on the server...it's also a place for sharing art, finding RP buddies, and meeting new friends! Any style and experience level is welcome, and you're still welcome to join even if you don't want to participate in a group rp. If you're interested, come join us!

EDIT: As of Dec. 3rd, we are just under 100 users. The server has expanded to not just RP, but also art and writing sharing! We also have 30+ frequently active users! So if you want a casual place to come and hang out with other roleplaying furs, join a 3+ person RP, or just meet other RP buddies, this might just be the place for you!

EDIT 2: As of Jan. 28, we have over 200 users, 60 of which are active. Come join us!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Simo (Sep 26, 2017)

OK, just joined, looks fun!


----------



## Komi (Sep 27, 2017)

May I get an idea on what the Do's and Don'ts are?


----------



## SammieTheFoxie (Dec 3, 2017)

Komi said:


> May I get an idea on what the Do's and Don'ts are?



I'm not sure if you're still interested, but just so you know, there are no commitment requirements, no specific requirements to join, and all skill levels are welcome. All character types, variants, and species are welcome as well. We are NSFW-friendly (with age verification required for NSFW access), and there's even multiple persistent universe channels. As well as roleplaying, we also welcome sharing and exchanging art of all types. We have a good few artists, authors, and singers too! All that is required is to follow the rules, don't interrupt other people's RPs, and don't be a dick. Pretty much just follow common courtesy and the rules, otherwise everything else is pretty lax 

The old invite should still work, but here's a fresh non-perishable one anyways:  Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## SammieTheFoxie (Mar 2, 2018)

Old invite broke, so here's a fresh one: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

I would love to join. About to right now actually.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

I joined and it's really cool, thank you!


----------

